# Howard Paste Wax (Walnut Color) Leaves a Nice Satin Finish



## Limerick

Thanks for the review. I've never heard of this wax. I've been using just regular paste wax or Renaissance wax, but neither smells very nice. The Renaissance wax does leave a nice feel (I use it for furniture, and the regular for the workshop.). Will try it.


----------



## bigpops0259

Howards is the best wax I've ever used. From the bees wax with orange oil to the colored wax almost all are in my shop and used often.


----------

